# Suche Rekursions Ubuengen/Aufgaben



## Java_Cup (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche (kleine) Rekursionsaufgaben (muss nicht mit Lösung sein), um ein bisschen für Klausuren vorbereitet zu sein  :wink: . (Kann auch von fh`s bzw Unis ein )
Vielen DAnk


----------



## Redfrettchen (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also am Anfang natürlich der Klassiker: Rekursion versteht man nur, wenn man Rekursion versteht. ;-) 

Naja, das übliche halt: Fibonacci, Fakultät, rekursiv Sortieren (Quicksort)...
Also googlen hilft in vielen Fällen weiter: Stichwort "rekursion aufgaben" bringt beispielsweise: das oder dies zum Vorschein.

Recht fördernd sind auch rekursive Implementationen von Datenstrukturen (verkettete Liste, Baum, Stack etc.).

So jetzt noch eine Aufgabe von mir und mein Soll ist erfüllt ;-) :
Gegeben ist ein beliebig großes, quadratisches boolean-Array, dessen Felder entweder true oder false gesetzt sind, wobei false bedeutet, dass auf dem Feld eine Wand ist.
Man (also du) schreibe einen Algorithmus, der rekursiv herausfindet, ob alle freien Felder des Labyrinths von jedem anderen freien Feld aus erreichbar ist.


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2006)

Schau dir auch das hier an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31433

 :bae:


----------



## Beni (25. Mai 2006)

Das hier könnte man auch mit Rekursion lösen... viel Spass :bae:

@Gast :lol:


----------

